# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Ukiyo-e Map Objects - take two!

## Gamerprinter

This should please, Ravs, if no one else. Something I started almost a year ago and never completed, but now I'm going at it again, starting from scratch.

In an effort to create a series of map objects that can be used for Japanese style RPG game maps - Sengoku, Legend of the Five Rings, Oriental Adventures and the several other Japanese historical/mythical based systems. I am emulating the wood-print block or Ukiyo-e style of landscape art, especially from the Ukiyo-e masters: Hokusai and Hiroshige.

My plan is to create 20 or so mountains, then hills, then trees, bridges, town symbols, boats/ships, Shiro castles, pagoda temples, temples at Nara, Masoleums like the Tokugawa temple, ports and piers, merchant/craft structures and occupation settings - and basically whatever else I can find or think up. I will create a map using these objects at the end of the series.

The first two objects are a color filled and non-color filled mountain objects - the same one. I actually viewed a winter landscape scene with a mountain similiar to this - which is why I chose to offer a non-color filled version. Also one could color fill to their needs with that one also.

Ukiyo-e styled mountains 1 and 2, enjoy!

(These are transparent PNG files about 540 pixels wide at 100 ppi)

GP

PS: if you think I should make them larger, I can do that.

PPS: and Ravs, I know, about damn time!  :Wink:

----------


## Steel General

GP that is stunning, very cool!  :Smile:

----------


## Ascension

Very nice, I'll have to hide these away for myself.  I'm assuming you drew 'em but if they came from a print, which one?  I love this style so I love checkin 'em out.  For some reason, it always reminds me of this show on PBS about a decade or longer ago with this guy who did brushwork (sort of like a Chinese Bob Ross) and it always makes me feel mellow but good  :Smile:

----------


## Gamerprinter

I hope the mountain references I find aren't as complicated as this one. Note, I am not "tracing" these objects, rather I'm sketching based on reference, then changing the geography a bit - in this case the mountain is much taller than the reference, but I follow the cascade rather closely.

Looks like the white backing is peeking at the top, I'll fix that...

Mountain with a Cascading Stream.

GP

----------


## Nomadic

You are an extremely talented artist. Have you taken any classes or is this just the result of years of practice?

----------


## Gamerprinter

I took art in high school and a few classes (not even a minor, though) in college. Then I've been a graphic artist, then designer, pretty much self-taught and years of experience. Truth tell, until about 2 years ago, when I started mapping heavily, I only dabbled in hand-drawn work over the years, but never lost the talent for it.

EDIT: I've always been able to draw. I took art in school to practice my techniques not so much to learn new ones, I was too stubborn and always did things my own way.

GP

----------


## Ascension

I wasn't inferring anything nefarious, I just wanted to get me some looks at the inspirations so I could get some as well.  I took art classes the same way...and for the easy A to pad my GPA  :Smile:

----------


## Gamerprinter

> I wasn't inferring anything nefarious, I just wanted to get me some looks at the inspirations so I could get some as well.  I took art classes the same way...and for the easy A to pad my GPA


Sorry, forgot to post the references!

First mountain (and I will do a couple more from the same landscape scene) is by Hiroshige, Mountains and Rivers of Kiso, ca 1857

Mountain with a Cascading River is by Hokusai, Yoshino Waterfall: Yo****sune washing his horse (I didn't put the horse or guys in my version), from the Series - A Journey to the Waterfalls of all the Provinces, ca. 1830 - 1831.

Note: I made major changes in the second one, and merely cropped the mountain down for the first one.

GP

Edit: just realized a "4 letter word" beginning with an "sh" is in the middle of that Japanese man's name - LOL.

----------


## Midgardsormr

Laugh.  Love the censor on that one.  Superb images, GP.  I'm looking forward to more, even if I'll probably never use them myself.

----------


## Nomadic

> I took art in high school and a few classes (not even a minor, though) in college. Then I've been a graphic artist, then designer, pretty much self-taught and years of experience. Truth tell, until about 2 years ago, when I started mapping heavily, I only dabbled in hand-drawn work over the years, but never lost the talent for it.
> 
> EDIT: I've always been able to draw. I took art in school to practice my techniques not so much to learn new ones, I was too stubborn and always did things my own way.
> 
> GP


Very nice. You a righty or a lefty (yea I know I'm getting off topic)?

----------


## Gamerprinter

I do both, though I'm not ambidexterous. I was taught to write with my right hand, but I do many things left handed by preference - eating, etc. I can force myself to write with my left hand, but very sloppily. I'm sure that I am actually left handed, had nature taken its course instead "nurture"...

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Just finished creating mountain #4, I also used the Mountains and Rivers of Kiso, by Hiroshige, for reference, as in the first mountain.

This one is Mountain with a Waterfall and Bridge...

GP

PS: I also tweaked Mountains 2 and 3, also attached...

----------


## RPMiller

These are looking great GP!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Steel General

Very, very nice!

I think the 3rd one has some of the white bleeding through at the top of the mountain - like the other one did.

----------


## ravells

Yay! I'm very happy to see these! Great work GP! Glad you're back onto this project!

----------


## Gamerprinter

Next two mountain objects complete and a fourth of the way through my mountain objects then hills and forest/trees next... I think I'm able to fake the style now, at least as far as the mountains go.

I plan to create 5-8 chinese style tall, narrow mountains - Hokusai did that style as well. Then 4-6 big, faraway mountains, then 1 or 2 Fujiyama style volcanos for this mountain portion of the Ukiyo-e set.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

The next three mountains, and all I'm doing tonight are three Chinese style mountains. Hokusai did create these style mountains, though they are not really Japanese, as these are a type of mountain found in China.

However, they are distinctly oriental and so to create a greater variety among my mountain objects portion of the set, I created these and plan to create 3 to 5 more tomorrow. They still fit the set for the long run.

Here they are...

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Oh yeah, I fixed mountain four - the white backing that was peeking up top is gone now...

When I'm complete with the green set, I will make a duplicate not colored set for more variety in map styles with the same object set.

GP

----------


## Steel General

Continued goodness!  :Very Happy: 

Some of these have an almost 'Bakshi-esque' to them especially the taller, more narrow mountains.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Bakshi-esque, you call them, SG? Well, I've got the last 3 of them for this set, now I will create a couple more of the previous style, then make some large distant mountains and a volcano and call the mountain portion complete.

Three chinese style mountains...

GP

----------


## ravells

These are delightful, GP!!! Thanks for posting them! I want to have a go (not sure when) in putting them together.

----------


## Steel General

> Bakshi-esque, you call them, SG? Well, I've got the last 3 of them for this set, now I will create a couple more of the previous style, then make some large distant mountains and a volcano and call the mountain portion complete.


I know its a completely unrelated style but I couldn't think of a better term, they look to me a bit like some of the background terrain in Wizards.

----------


## Gamerprinter

OK, two more mountains like the first ones, need to make 3 more like this and then move to the large/distant mountains and volcano - can't wait because the mountains are starting to annoy me - I want to create something else, but if I don't finish them now, I wont' do it... sigh.

Next two...

GP

----------


## Robbie

These are fantastic!

----------


## Gamerprinter

Thanks for the praise: RP, SG, Arcana, and Ravs - I needed it to make it through the mountains... and Ravs, you know this is especially for you!

OK, the basic mountains are complete - next 6 to 8 large/distant mountains, then a Fujiyama volcano and the mountains are complete.

I'll probably skip the hills and trees until the end. I've been downloading several Japanese castles (shiro) I want at least 3 different versions for some variety. That's what I'll make next - castles! (after I'm done with the last of the mountain symbols...)

For now, good night!  :Wink: 

GP

----------


## Nomadic

I envy your talent.

----------


## ravells

I am touched!!!!

----------


## Gamerprinter

So close to completion of the mountain portion, just a few more...

These I call large or distant mountains. I'm thinking these would be placed in the northern parts of a given mountain range, the fade is into clouds or ground fog. I'll create two or three more... so close to getting done!

GP

----------


## Ascension

Are you gonna put these all into a zip at the end?

----------


## Gamerprinter

> Are you gonna put these all into a zip at the end?


Yes, definitely! Fact is even as a Zip, it might be massive, so I will probably create multiple (5 or 6) zip files to contain all the objects. I'm also looking how I would need to setup the files in assumed directory fashion so it could loaded into CC3 as well - as a self installing file. We'll just have to see how big the final files are.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

If I did another mountain, I was going to go crazy!! So I had to move on, I will finish them in the end.

As I mentioned in an earlier post, I wanted to have at least 3 different Japanese castle (shiro) map objects. I want variety, as well as samples of different kinds. The first Shiro below is Matsue, in the Shimane Prefecture of western Japan. This was a hill type castle.

I chose to create Matsue castle for two reasons it is ideal for a typical castle for a daimyo, rather than a bureaucrat or shogun's palacial castle. Additionally this is the castle I plan on creating a floor-by-floor and ground works map, as it is smaller than massive structures built during the age of gunpowder.

Plus, this castle is located in my great grandfathers home town and his bloodline are the Daimyo's phyician for almost a thousand years, long before the castle was even built. I both visited and climbed every floor of this castle, alone (no tour) in 1977.

Matsue Shiro - the first of my Japanese Castle map objects.

GP

PS: one thing I noticed in the Ukiyo-e art references I'm working with, often the mountains, trees, sky, water and people have distinctive stylizations that make them stand apart from other forms of art. However, structures (like the castle below), boats, bridges and other "equipment" have a more realistic look. So working from photos (as there are almost no ukiyo-e castle prints), I am creating my stylistically colored, but realistic map objects of structures.

----------


## Gamerprinter

More castles coming, but being a bit free form here, I'm creating different structures as I find them. Here's a typical farmhouse.

Though I just found an old print of somewhat fortified farm village, I will reference in similar style and structure, tomorrow.

GP

----------


## Nomadic

> More castles coming, but being a bit free form here, I'm creating different structures as I find them. Here's a typical farmhouse.
> 
> Though I just found an old print of somewhat fortified farm village, I will reference in similar style and structure, tomorrow.
> 
> GP


I really like this one, wonderful job. This whole thread makes me a bit upset that I can't give out rep because all of this is so very worthy of it. Again I applaud you though and look forward to the next piece with eager anticipation.

What I really would like to see is some smaller scale things like individual trees and ponds, perhaps even little figures of people sitting on the ground (perhaps playing an instrument or painting/writing).

----------


## Gamerprinter

Found a great old print of a fortified village, and I did a detailed sketch - this one is great! It needs colored yet, but I had to do this before I went to bed.

Some of what you asked for Nomadic, but yes I want some people and ponds and whatnot, as well. 

Fortified village - line art only...

GP

----------


## Steel General

More great stuff GP! That first castle is really a mighty fine accomplishment.

----------


## Vandy

Hello, GamePainter.

As I have read through your thrread and feasted upon the beauty of your work, I am humbled man.

The beauty the flows off your fingertips and deposits itself upon your paper is truly exquisite and breathtaking.

I am absolutely enthralled by your talent.  Such a feast for the eyes -- such an aching it creates in the heart.

I don't know how and I don't know when but I KNOW that I MUST create a map using your symbols.

At the very least, they cry out to be used.  At the very most, their subtle allure is too intoxicatingly powerful to ignore.

Thank you for sharing yourself and your talent.

Regards,

Gary

----------


## Gamerprinter

Well, thank you Vandy, I glad it pleases you! As I've already said, this a "must do" project for me, I've wanted to do for over a year now.

Alright, busy day, but I was able to squeeze in some time to colorize the village I lined out yesterday.

The farm village...

GP

----------


## Robbie

This is hitting a mood for me...I've been listening a lot to Trivium's Shogun album, and its got some references to feudal era japan.

This whole project makes me think of the song "Kiri Sute Gomen"

----------


## Nomadic

Yay, I can finally give you the rep you so richly deserve. That colored version is incredible. I for one will most definitely be making a map once you finish this.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Thanks, Nomadic! Rock out, Arcana!

Next Himeiji Shiro - the Shogun's Palacial Castle, Osaka, Japan

Shogun or other major governor's fortress for your RPG. Just the main tower and a bit of some outer walls.

Also a small object, something to represent any Shinto Shrine, a Torii Gate. Shrine's were mostly unimpressive smaller structures meant to blend in with the local natural beauty, slightly manicured, a wooded pond, with a spring to purify yourself before entering. Shintoism is a more ancestral spirit belief system, with local spirits and the creation gods, Ameterasu, her brother Susano-o and parent gods - the older Japanese religion dated at least 300 BC, probably much older.

So instead of large temple, place symbol alone or in a grove of trees, lake or pond... the Torii Gate.

GP



GP

----------


## Nomadic

Nice. Personal request here, could we get a version of the temple gate without a shadow. I personally just think it would look more appropriate.

----------


## Gamerprinter

> Nice. Personal request here, could we get a version of the temple gate without a shadow. I personally just think it would look more appropriate.


Done!

GP

----------


## Nomadic

> Done!
> 
> GP


Woo thanks, you rock.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Since I created a Shinto Torii gate, its only fair that I post a Buddhist Temple - though I plan to make a couple more, including a five tier pagoda temple. This is a typical large Buddhist Temple.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

One last thought before I go to bed. I was thinking about Nomadic's request for smaller scale objects/illustrations. I wondered what would be the use of people if teeny tiny on a map for purpose and not for decoration.

Havn't done anything on this yet, but just a thought. I could create several people-type objects "moving" in the cardinal directions and the four in between, so eight versions of each people object set.

As a way to differentiate a walking path, to a farm road, to a highway. Rather than working by line color, dashes or width, I'll make all roadways the same, but place "people" objects to differentiate them...

1. A group of five walking for walking paths.

2. A farmer or merchant wagon with horses and driver for rural roads.

3. A small band of samurai on horseback for highways and major roads.

I'll get as detailed as possible, but these will be tiny objects.

Cool idea, I thought!

GP

----------


## Steel General

> A small band of samurai on horseback for highways and major roads.


Should be seven of them  :Smile:

----------


## Gamerprinter

So I've contacted Profantasy about the possible inclusion of this map object set into their Annuals subscription - they are very interested. However, I would need to sell them full artistic rights, so they could be used for derivative works.

Does anyone (Jaerdaph, or others who might know) have an idea how much this should be? I don't want to scare them off, but I don't want to undersell them. I will still retain rights so I can distribute them myself, for other apps, then just Profantasy and sell from my website directly.

If you have clue (because I don't), send me a PM, please.

GP

----------


## RPMiller

I'm honestly not sure how much a symbol set would be. If you look over at the Four Ugly Monsters and the sets they sell that might give you some idea. I know that Devin Knight does custom tokens for $4 each as well.

I'm sure that Simon would be willing to negotiate with you on the price. Just remember that the British Pound is currently worth about $1.50 US so that should give you some advantage in price since $15 for you is only $10 for them.

EDIT: 1 British pound = 1.4579 U.S. dollars

----------


## Midgardsormr

Based on a cost of 21.95 pounds for a subscription, an individual issue costs the subscriber 1.83 pounds (US$2.66 currently).  You could try to negotiate for a percentage of that amount, multiplied by the current subscriber base.

----------


## Steel General

*In very bad Dr. Evil imitation*  *One....Million....Dollars!* *evil laugh*

Seriously though, I don't have the foggiest - what does Profantasy charge for their symbol sets? Maybe use that somehow as a basis to work from.

----------


## Ascension

I'm wondering if they use in-house artists who get paid a salary or if they buy something from someone then add an upcharge and what that upcharge percentage rate is.  I do custom work for Home Expo (custom high-end division of Home Depot) and they add a 33% upcharge to my price.  But this is more of a one-off thing since I can't sell stained glass windows like this.  Since they'll be licensing images they'll make their profits back in mass-market selling so I'd say go high and haggle down as needed.

----------


## Gamerprinter

I sent my reply Email with my proposed price to Profantasy, we'll see what kind of negotiation this gets to - thanks for the info, guys!

On an aside, I also contacted the site, I found most of my shiro castle photos I'm using to create these objects and asked about availability of real maps to work from - he replied he has few and will send them to me, so I can do the castle map and ground plans with more accurate authority...

Now back from that temporary threadjack, onwards with some more objects.

Below is my third and possibly final castle object. Another small shiro for a local daimyo, this is a mountain top castle, the oldest type, though the added gables which give it more strength, was added later, than initial construction.

Hikone Castle... enjoy!

GP

PS: still working on more Buddhist temples - boy with all the curves, Pagoda temples are giving me problems, but I have to include one... that's next on my agenda...

----------


## Gamerprinter

I finally got the Pagoda to work out like I wanted. I even prettied it up with a pond and some trees. This came out quite nice. Since the trees are an after thought, I'll include these trees as part of my tree objects portion of the collection (killing two birds with one stone...)

Also (lineart only for tonight) I've created the first of my "Walking Path" symbol, I realized I only needed four sets for each type. This one will be for "NE to SW" walking paths. I'm liking how the paths idea is working out! Thanks, Nomadic, for making me think of it!  :Very Happy: 

Enjoy!

GP

----------


## Steel General

The pagoda is beautiful GP! Nice touch with the reflection in the pool.

----------


## RPMiller

> I finally got the Pagoda to work out like I wanted. I even prettied it up with a pond and some trees. This came out quite nice. Since the trees are an after thought, I'll include these trees as part of my tree objects portion of the collection (killing two birds with one stone...)
> 
> Also (lineart only for tonight) I've created the first of my "Walking Path" symbol, I realized I only needed four sets for each type. This one will be for "NE to SW" walking paths. I'm liking how the paths idea is working out! Thanks, Nomadic, for making me think of it! 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> GP





> The pagoda is beautiful GP! Nice touch with the reflection in the pool.


I absolutely agree! This is just beautiful. I hope you have the separate objects from that scene and a pond without the reflection.  :Wink:

----------


## Gamerprinter

As always this is using Xara, so they are all vector objects. I can do just the pagoda, just the trees, just the pond, pagoda with trees, pagoda with trees and pond no reflection or as above with everything.

Oh and today, I am halfway to 92 years old!

GP

----------


## RPMiller

Well happy birthday!!

----------


## Nomadic

Happy birthday and great job. I can't wait for you to finish so we can all try this out.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Walking Paths - northeast to southwest and east west. Enjoy!

GP

----------


## jfrazierjr

Here are a few pictures my wife inherited from her father who received them as a present from a relative who brought them from Japan, sometime after WWII.   

Hopefully, this will give you some inspiration even if they are a slightly different style.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Thanks, JFj - have some REP for partipating! I may use them.

GP

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Thanks, JFj - have some REP for partipating! I may use them.
> 
> GP


Thanks!   If anyone knows the translations, I would love to find out.  My wife has found some information on them, but is not 100% sure of the artist.

----------


## Nomadic

Heh the guy in green in the first one looks like he has a lions head. Nice work though.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Lion's head ??!!!  :Razz:  Its supposed to be a samurai hairdo. Got more from different angles in the last Walking Path objects - north to south and northwest to southeast...

These were a pain in the ass. Drawing them no problem, but coloring them in all the different colors and pattern mixes and layering, a true pain in the ass! So at least I'm finished with these, I don't see the farm wagons and mounted samurai as being any easier - harder in fact as I don't have immediate sources to work from, I'll have to hunt down some photos to do them and fake some of them as I won't find all the angles... more fun up ahead!

GP

----------


## ravells

I had a quick go at putting together the beautiful drawings that GP has provided and this is what I came up with after about 10 minutes. The only non GP provided elements are the ground, sea, sky, moon and the foreground tree (which is some badly converted clipart of a bonsai tree). GP, you might want to make some foreground elements for 'framing' purposes, but your elements are a dream to use.

Some which I wanted to use here I couldn't because the perspective was different, (e.g. the castles), but most of them (as you can see) work really well with each other.

Fantastic work GP!!!

----------


## Gamerprinter

Nice job, Ravs - have some REP! I hadn't thought of using these map objects back into Ukiyo-e print format, it looks like something from Hokusai or Hiroshige might have made.

You almost should have included up one the lines of people (my last objects) into the image to add a bit a movement into the scene. Nice job anyway.

It makes me think that I've created something of value here!

GP

EDIT: Oh, I see you did put a line of people on this!

----------


## Gamerprinter

Oh, Ravs, regarding framing elements, I was thinking of creating a Daimyo, and ornate kabuki styled samurai and perhaps an oni. I also have a couple of dragon objects I want to create. I was even thinking of creating small inset portraits like my Space map with the NPCs at the bottom of the map - could include the Shogun, a samurai, a geisha or courtesan, and a ninja.

Of course once I make my tree objects or even my mounted samurai highway objects any of them could be enlarged for framing purposes as well, I've got plans to enable still.

GP

----------


## RPMiller

GP, if you look in the Sengoku book under the character archetypes there are "portraits" of all the various professions. That might give you some inspiration as well.

----------


## ravells

> Oh, Ravs, regarding framing elements, I was thinking of creating a Daimyo, and ornate kabuki styled samurai and perhaps an oni. I also have a couple of dragon objects I want to create. I was even thinking of creating small inset portraits like my Space map with the NPCs at the bottom of the map - could include the Shogun, a samurai, a geisha or courtesan, and a ninja.
> 
> Of course once I make my tree objects or even my mounted samurai highway objects any of them could be enlarged for framing purposes as well, I've got plans to enable still.
> 
> GP


It's going to be a lot of work, but worth it in the end!!

----------


## Gamerprinter

> It's going to be a lot of work, but worth it in the end!!


At least this is my own challenge and I'm not limited to 25 days, like a monthly challenge. Besides if I'm finally doing the Ukiyo-e set, I should do it up right shouldn't I - so I don't think this as an unfinished task. Shouldn't I?

GP

PS: I think I will skip to the highway object samurai horseman next...

----------


## Gamerprinter

Mounted samurai is turning out tougher than I realized. There is very much a lack of good resource material for mounted samurai, especially in the Ukiyo-e style. More often than not, the samurai are standing on foot or fighting.

This means I am changing my plans for the several mounted samurai objects into a single mounted samurai per highway direction, followed by a line of ashigaru infantry bearing banners and naginata spears. It still fits the military movement idea of the initial object.

Anyway, here's a couple mounted Samurai so far - I believe they are the objects for highways northwest to southeast and northeast to southwest. After I create the other two mounted samurai, I will create the ashigaru.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Mounted samurai highway symbols - east/west and north/south.

Enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Just like the problem with drawing 20 mountains, I am really exhausted on doing people, so I'll get back to them and go on to something else. If I can't keep my interests up, I won't be able to maintain this pace. So I'm moving on to trees.

Here's my first of at least 5 probably 10 pine trees, as this type is the most recognized Japanese type of tree. I plan on doing at least 5 of the other types for this set: cherry (blossoms) trees, willows, conifer evergreens, and mulberry trees.

Pine tree number one! (Unless I can find a quick and easy one to do, I'm done for the night!)

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

A couple of quickee trees doing a Google on Bonsai photos...

First one is a pine growing out of a dead tree. Second one is a red maple in springtime bloom. Its much faster to create trees than people that's for sure!

GP

----------


## Steel General

Are you going to do a cherry tree with all the white blossoms (or maybe it's not cherry)? Aren't they fairly popular in Japanese art?

----------


## Gamerprinter

SG, I plan to make several of the most popular of Japanese trees and Cherry Blossoms are on the list. I wanted to knock out the pines first and do a few others as I find them.

On an aside, Profantasy wants me to create more of this set, before they will consider purchasing it, however, they have commissioned me to create other objects in the mean time - hurray!

GP

----------


## Steel General

Congrats GP!

----------


## RPMiller

That is really great news GP!! Congrats!

----------


## Nomadic

> Are you going to do a cherry tree with all the white blossoms (or maybe it's not cherry)? Aren't they fairly popular in Japanese art?


Yea some sakura would be awesome.

----------


## ravells

This is phenomenal!!!

----------


## Ascension

Way to go GP, congrats man.

----------


## Gamerprinter

I must be getting lazy, or else I really like the way this trunk turned out, well both I think!

I created what I call the mulberry tree first with green leafy vegetation. Then being lazy, I decided I needed to make a "Sakura" cherry blossom tree. Totally on experiment and hand-drew about ten flowers, gave them white petals and some yellow interior color. Then I copied and pasted them all over to get the following result.

I'm sure I've seen pink flowered cherry blossom trees as well, so I might create a third tree out this, maybe I'll just do a pink blossom on a different trunk - might get too redundant otherwise.  :Wink: 

Two trees with one trunk... enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

I said it would be too redundant, but I did it anyway. I used the same trunk as the previous two, but placed pink cherry blossom flowers instead. This time I was more controlled in flower placement, than on the white and I like it much better.

I plan to not only redo the white flowered one, I'm putting it on a different trunk. Not only that, I think the clumped flower technique, looks better than the blanket of leaves I have on the leafy first use of the same trunk. I am going to make clumps of hand-drawn leaves, colored then placed on the trees I've already created (the red maple anyway).

Anyway, next tree - Pink Sakura Cherry Blossom Tree.

GP

----------


## Vandy

Hello, Gamerprinter.

I really love what you are creating within this series of objects.  They are all so beautiful.  Thank you so very much for sharing your creativity with us and thank you for these beautiful objects.

I was so surprised when ravells posted his Japanese print made with your objects.  I have been working on one myself for you.  It is not near complete and won't be for a while as I continue to "tinker" with it.

If ravells doesn't mind, I would still like to post it in your thread once I've completed it?

Thanks and again, thank you for sharing yourself.

Regards,

Gary

----------


## ravells

Don't just talk about them! Download the symbols and try and make maps / pictures with them....this is the best feedback we can give GP as to how well the symbols work together!

----------


## Gamerprinter

Just a note for those following this thread. I intend to create more, eventually completing this project. However, I just received a huge commission from Profantasy software, which will dominate my map-making time this coming month. I will try to squeeze in extra objects now and again, during that time, but expect a slow down, as my workload is very heavy at this time.

I apologize for those awaiting the next Japanese object, please be patient!

GP

----------


## Steel General

*NO! NO! NO!*

*Screw the paid commissions! We want them now gosh-durn it!!!*

Just Kidding...  :Very Happy:

----------


## joão paulo

nice thread guys!

----------


## Vandy

Hi, All.

Well, I've finished my version of a Ukiyo-e Japanese print.  I certainly don't believe that it would be considered exactly the correct style but I went more for artistic "look and feel" than I did for exact style.

My special thanks to gamerprinter for providing such wonderful symbols with which to work.  Here is my print:



Regards,

Gary

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Hi, All.
> 
> Well, I've finished my version of a Ukiyo-e Japanese print.  I certainly don't believe that it would be considered exactly the correct style but I went more for artistic "look and feel" than I did for exact style.
> 
> My special thanks to gamerprinter for providing such wonderful symbols with which to work.  Here is my print:
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> ...


Very nice....Of course, you could make it a bit better by adding an outflow for the river going off either the left of the right side and adding a path to the castle thingy...

I really like the folded/crumpled paper look you added to the printed area... nice touch.

----------


## Steel General

Gonna have to try me one these... looks great Vandy!

----------


## Gamerprinter

Nice job, Vandy! I just can't wait to get back into this project. I can already tell, I need to make some Japanese castles with a perspective view that will work better with the other objects - its just I created those from photos and the used the angles in them, rather than creating from a higher view point.

Strange, while I appreciate the prints that Ravs and Vandy has created, my original intent was to create map objects to create artistic maps in Japanese style. Everyone is creating new Ukiyo-e prints, rather than maps with them.  :Razz: 

Which is almost too funny.

Another few weeks on my commission and I jump back into this full steam!

GP

----------


## ravells

> Hi, All.
> 
> Well, I've finished my version of a Ukiyo-e Japanese print.  I certainly don't believe that it would be considered exactly the correct style but I went more for artistic "look and feel" than I did for exact style.
> 
> My special thanks to gamerprinter for providing such wonderful symbols with which to work.  Here is my print:
> 
> Attachment 9720
> 
> Regards,
> ...


Great work Vandy!!!

----------


## Konrad Oldenhaller

Hi!!

I love your maps, I´m interested on all kind of asian themed maps. Thank you!!

----------


## Gamerprinter

Thanks, Konrad!

For those who don't know, I am half Japanese, and the concept creator for the Kaidan setting of Japanese horror (PFRPG). We are wrapping up the Campaign Setting Guide and Players Guide to Kaidan, hopefully for release in the first quarter of next year. Of course that is in addition to a 3 module mini-adventure arc, 3 one-shot adventures, 2 racial guides, 2 class/faction guides, and a mapped adventure site. We will be creating more Kaidan content over 2014.

Sometime after August 2014, I will begin to add to this collection of ukiyo-e map objects for public release - following the releases of my upcoming map tutorial guides and first 3 sets of map objects, all from my successful Kickstarter I ran last summer.

----------


## Ed Rollins

Is this symbol set available anywhere?

----------


## Azélor

> Is this symbol set available anywhere?


The PNG are available here but I don't know the conditions for using them.

----------


## Gamerprinter

You can use them in private and published maps and illustrations. You cannot share nor sell the symbols independantly, or with any other products.

----------


## DiscoSoup

Gorgeous. I love the inspiration you took from Hokusei and the others. My personal favorite ukiyo-e artist is Utagawa Kuniyoshi because he's so flamboyant. But I love them all.

----------


## Southern Crane

Wow this is amazing. This is exactly what I was looking for for my first map project to assist. Thank you. Also if you know any other style like this? Please let me know

----------

